# Manual de servicio o esquema de  fuente  de TV Plasma



## latino372000 (Jun 27, 2017)

buen dia, amigos acudo a ustedes a ver si por favor por casualidad alguno de ustedes poseen o saben como ubicar el manual de servicio o esuqema de una fuente de poder de un Tv Samsung Plasma. la misma tiene la referencia DY450A numero de parte Samsung BN96-01923A. 
Igualmente me surge una duda para probar esta fuente fuera del Tv, ya que, en la misma hay dos entradas para power on. Deberia de alimentar con voltaje ambas entradas?....gracias


----------



## skynetronics (Jun 27, 2017)

Hola amigo,

Revisa este manual, puede que ahí aparezca alguna referencia a la fuente (no lo he revisado personalmente).

Para que te ayudemos, tienes que ayudarnos primero. Sería de mucha utilidad que subas fotos claras de tu fuente por el lado componentes y pistas.

No mencionas el modelo del TV, tampoco señalas el síntoma de la falla, ni tengo claro qué conocimientos tienes o qué mediciones de voltaje has hecho.

Si mal no recuerdo, en estos modelos Samsung Plasma para activar la fuente desvinculada de las demás tarjetas debes enviar PS-ON a tierra. Si prefieres, mide el voltaje en el pin PS-ON (en referencia a la tierra fría). Si tienes algo así como 4.2v, lo más probable es que debas enviar ese pin a tierra para activar la fuente y así te aparezca el voltaje VA y la mayoría de los voltajes de 5v, 12v, 15v que suelen ir a la mainboard.

Suerte.


----------



## latino372000 (Jun 28, 2017)

gracias por aportar. Pido disculpas por que al momento no tengo como tomarle fotos a dicha fuente. El modelo del Tv es ppm42m5sb samsung.La falla que presenta es que no enciende. La unica medicion que he hecho hasta el momento es comrobar que la fuente standby esta funcionando. ya he reparado fuentes de televisores Led y LCD. Pero, como mencione, esta es de un plasma y tiene dos Pines con la referencia de Power On. Al alimentar cualquiera de los dos con 5 Vdc se oye la activacion de un relay. En realidad solo me trajeron la fuente. Yo quiero comprobar si la fuente es realmente la del problema o si se esta apagando para protegerse. Con respecto al esuema gracias, pero no esta incluida la fuente.


----------



## skynetronics (Jun 28, 2017)

OK. Para comenzar deberías medir el voltaje en PS-ON y decirnos por acá tu resultado. Como te decía, generalmente en los plasmas Samsung (o al menos los que he visto yo) generalmente la señal de PS-ON se activa a nivel bajo (tierra). 

En este tipo de fuentes, se suele perder el voltaje VA o en ocasiones el VS. Debes medir los MOSFET que están encargados de habilitar esos voltajes y ver si están en corto.


----------



## latino372000 (Jun 28, 2017)

De hecho cuando intente medirlo se activa el relay del encendido


----------



## Urieluribe28 (Dic 10, 2020)

Disculpa la intromisión pero en caso de que no tenga ,Ps-on? Por qué por ejemplo yo no he podido hacer pruebas su llega voltajes por que en mi fuente está RL -on 
Y M5-on cual de estos debería ir conectado con el de 5v?


----------



## skynetronics (Dic 10, 2020)

Antes de esas preguntas indica marca, modelo del TV, sube fotos claras de tu fuente, (ojalá una foto en los conectores para ver las leyendas que tienen), y además indica el número de parte que tiene la fuente, que debería ser algo así como BN44-00XXXX.


----------



## Urieluribe28 (Dic 23, 2020)

Modelo p-l42c91hp el síntoma de la falla , es que prende el led de stand by, y se escucha que algo se activa le doy power, y en efecto cambia a verde el led pero no enciende la pantalla cheque estos voltajes: y el único que aparece, es 5v de stand by

	Mensaje automáticamente combinado: Dic 23, 2020

De igual manera acerca del número de parte de ella fuente me aparecen estos números te mando imágenes amigo:

	Mensaje automáticamente combinado: Dic 23, 2020

Esta es la fuente amigo te la mandé así en dos parte la parte primaria y la parte secundaria, y una completa me comentas si esas te sirven, para poder ayudarme amigo buen día .


----------



## skynetronics (Dic 23, 2020)

En una ocasión reparé el mismo modelo que comentas, pero usaba otra fuente de poder, que traté en este tema.

Respecto al esquemático de la fuente que adjuntas en las fotos, sería este. Compruébalo. 

En base a eso, tendrás que empezar a comprobar el estado de los MOSFET de los voltajes VA y VS para ver si están en corto, que son los que típicamente fallan en las fuentes de TV plasma.


----------



## Urieluribe28 (Dic 23, 2020)

Si de igual manera , aquí suena el rele amigo la diferencia que a mí sí me enciende el led stand by, y al darle power también cambia a verde deja verifico los MOSFET de igual manera y te comento gracias

Me pudieras ayudar amigo, a decirme cómo testear este componente te mando el archivo adjunto, con el datasheet,yo lo cheque con el multímetro y entre vin, y vout me da una lectura de 640 ohms me podrías ayudar a chequearlo amigo, por favor cheque tambien 2 MOSFET 1-10N20C y un 10N25C y esos están en perfecto estado

	Mensaje automáticamente combinado: Dic 23, 2020

De igual manera me percató que hay un condensador inflado amigo, es de 1000nf 25v ese tiene que ser reemplazado verdad?


----------



## skynetronics (Dic 24, 2020)

Claramente debes reemplazar ese condensador inflado. Fíjate que el que está más arriba del que encerraste en verde se le salió el envoltorio, quizás está desvalorizado.

Lo recomendable es que no sólo cambies los que visualmente están inflados, sino que cambies los que están alrededor de él también. Las fuentes de los TV plasma ya tienen en promedio unos 10 años de uso, por lo que nunca es una mala opción "refrescar" los condensadores que están en el secundario.

En cuanto a los MOSFET, lo que usualmente ocurre es que se ponen en corto entre D y S. Al parecer el MOSFET está bien por el valor que indicas en sus junturas.


----------



## Urieluribe28 (Dic 24, 2020)

Pues ahorita por el momento amigo ya probé mosfet's y diodos de hecho, los desolde para que no me marque otro componente,y están bien lo que haré sería reemplazar los condensadores y posiblemente pudiera ser que algún condensador,como me comentas este desvalorizado y no me deje que me lleguen los voltajes, que necesito para  encender mi TV amigo, gracias de todos modos te comento cualquier situación después de los reemplazos,¡ gracias !


----------

